# After successfully zippered, Tivo is stuck on Welcome Powering Up Screen



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am unsure what the problem is. The hdd zippered successfully but as soon as I installed it back and plugged it up all my screen says is Welcome, Powering Up....

I have the correct kernel and the connections are all intact. Before I zippered it the hard drive worked just fine. Did the zipper mess up my hard drive? Or is there something i should do?
Also I told the zipper to keep my recordings and to not install the instantcake.
Im real afraid that I messed up my hdd.

Thanks,
John


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just installed a brand new image into it with the zipper and instantcake, but it still does the same thing but this time it reboots over and over with the same welcome message.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you have to change the jumpers when you hooked the drive to your computer? make sure it's set up as master
check the ribbon cable connection to the drive and system board and also the power.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

When I hooked it up to my computer I used different IDE cables rather than the one already attached. I have a Hughes SD-DVR80, so when I put the hard drive back into my tivo I used the IDE cable that the tivo was already with, so how would I set it as master?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you move any jumpers around at all?
do you HEAR the drive try to spin up?
any clicking sounds?
if you aren't hearing the drive spin up it isn't getting power fro some reason. Make sure the power connector is secure and didn't come apart from where it connects to the system board on the TiVo.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Before, when I just did the zipper hack without the instantcake installation I could hear the drive spin, but now since i added instantcake i cant hear it

And I did not move any jumpers at all


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok then I suspect the power connector has come loose on your tivo's system board.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

How can I fix this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

good with a soldering iron?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Umm...no i am not exactly good with molding stuff together and doing those kind of things. By looking at the cords they seem to be fine, but I could be wrong

Is there any other way?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

are you ok with a volt meter?
I'd check the power connector for juice before I did anything else.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

No im not good with any of those things... 

Are you sure its the power connector? Before, when I had it zippered but without the instantcake image, the hard drive buzzed. But now I re-zipped it with instantcake and it doesnt make a sound anymore.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if the power connector was working the drive would spin up as soon as you powered on the tivo
another way to check is to plug another drive (like the factory one) and see if IT spins up.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, thats the problem, I hacked my original hard drive.

And like I said before, it spun when I didnt have instantcake installed


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

any hard drive will spin up when powered, you'l just get a welcome powering up loop.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah thats what im getting, just a loop of the welcome.

Is there any other way to fix this?? Liek changing from cable select or something? I dont know how to do that
I may have changed a jumper by accident

Im really scared I messed up my tivo and I wont be able to fix it


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

look on the drive
there's a diagram for how to set the jumper for master.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I see the diagram, but where are those things located? Inside the drive? Or in the box


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh wait, I see where they are located...for master, would i just remove the pin and leave it out?

Sorry for all these newb question I just have no idea why its going wrong


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if that is what your diagram says, yes


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

It says 

Standard Settings
Slave / Master w/ Slave Present / Single or Master


And under the names it has a diagram of where the pins go

Which one should I use?


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

AND THE HARD DRIVE STILL WONT SPIN!!!!

I am really scared I messed up my tivo and I wont be able to fix it


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

have you plugged another drive into the tivo to see if it will spin? and does the zipper still see that drive when it's in your PC.
As for messing up your drive, this is one of the reasons hacking your original drive is NOT a good idea. Sorry


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, zipper does recognize the hard drive when I plug it in. The thing im afraid of is that the power connector wont work, and I dont know how to fix that.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Is it possible you entered the wrong service number prefix when you ran the Zipper? Are you sure you have the correct version of Instancake for your Tivo? Two things you can try: 1. If you haven't run the zipper multiple times on this drive, you can run /cdrom/zipper restore, and it will restore your drive to its original condition before running the zipper. 2. Install Instantcake without running the Zipper and see if it boots.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you put another/different hard drive in the Tivo? If it spins up when the Tivo is turned on then it is not the power connector. Until you do this test there is no way to be sure what is wrong....


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

rbautch said:


> Is it possible you entered the wrong service number prefix when you ran the Zipper? Are you sure you have the correct version of Instancake for your Tivo? Two things you can try: 1. If you haven't run the zipper multiple times on this drive, you can run /cdrom/zipper restore, and it will restore your drive to its original condition before running the zipper. 2. Install Instantcake without running the Zipper and see if it boots.


Im positive I entered the correct service number, and I ran zipper twice though. One without adding instantcake, and the next with the instantcake.

The one without instantcake is when the drive actually buzzed

If I restore, will it restore to when I didnt add instantcake?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> Have you put another/different hard drive in the Tivo? If it spins up when the Tivo is turned on then it is not the power connector. Until you do this test there is no way to be sure what is wrong....


inquiring minds


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and......
We lost another loan to Ditech.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well he either:
a) got it working or 
b) is out trying to get another drive or 
c) gave up


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

ttodd1 said:


> Well he either:
> a) got it working or
> b) is out trying to get another drive or
> c) gave up


Oh sorry about that....Im trying to get a new drive


----------

